# Need Help With Purity Plz



## heatonb1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum but so far it has been great and has tons of helpful information. I tried to look through the forum first before seeking help and I could not find previous post about my situation but if there is one and I missed it, then sorry for the repeated post.

Now to my problem, I first downloaded the new Liberty ROM and I had no problems install went great, but after reading the new Th3ory Purity layout I wanted to try that to compare. I then followed all the directions from Th3ory and wiped cache and dvalik, etc... but once I had it installed it kept force closing a lot of apps associated with Motorola and also some other apps like the market app.

I chose the XOOM tpak and I really liked the options, extra features and smoothness of Purity so I would really like to use that but I cant if everything keeps forcing close; does anyone have any suggestions to fix this problem or have they had the same issues with purity and the Bionic?

Lastly I tried to switch back to Liberty for the time being and my phone soft bricked so I used Th3ory's R3l3as3droot program and got my phone back up and running on liberty but after the Th3ory ROM when my phone boots up (even on stock rom) when the Motorola dual core logo pops up, across the top of the screen there is a multi-colored bar that looks like the graphics got scrambled. My phone works fine and there are no other weird hiccups but I would like to fix the boot up screen so if anyone has suggestions to fix this I would love to hear them.

thank you in advance for any help that you could offer and sorry my first post is such a lengthy one.


----------

